# Hows everybodys new tegu?



## burke0000 (Jul 16, 2008)

My little guy seems to be active but he likes to burrow quite a bit. So far hes only eaten one cricket so Im gonna try ground turkey. He lets me pet him but hes still pretty skiddish if I pick him up. So anyway hows all your new arrivals?


----------



## shabazz (Jul 16, 2008)

mine is doing fine with being pick u and walking all over me. i gave him ground turkey and soft boilded eggs. and nothing im going to try crickets today


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 16, 2008)

Boon is doing good. He just downed a pinky today, had like 9 crickets and a little turkey yesterday, a couple superworms and more turkey the day before that.. I should have named him piggy :-D . He didn't eat much the first couple days, just a few nibbles of turkey and a couple crickets.


----------



## dave (Jul 16, 2008)

Mongo is good so far. Ate turkey about 2tbs last night. Nothing today yet though. He didnt mind being picked up at first, but now that hes getting acclimated hes trying to avoid capture and seek escape form his cage. He likes sitting under the uv.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine are great! 

My female, Morrigan, is such a doll. Every time I look at her I keep thinking how pretty she is. She has the attitude to go with it as well. Completely calm and trusting so it seems. She ate a ton of roach nymphs today as well. 

My male, Lainn, is skittish but was to be expected. He's done a little bit of hiding and came out this afternoon for some basking and ate a ton of roach nymphs as well. 

Both are since basking off their meals together and watching me very closely.


----------



## olympus (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine likes to run but calms down when I pick him up he ate a pinky and some worms look he's fat.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 16, 2008)

I got mine to eat a little boiled egg but over all he is kind of worrying me. He hasnt eaten near as much as any of yours.I mean he worries me about the food. He also seems alot more skiddish than yours letting you hold them in the pictures.


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bam-Bam eats like a pig, and loves to burrow. I can hold him, but not for to long. I am just trying to let him get used to me. Burke. Be patient, he'll come around.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 17, 2008)

yea, dude no worries, my boys only ate a few kingworms i've had him for about 36 hours. basicly sleeping for most the time. they just went through a huge ordeal with the shipping, and the new tanks take some getting used to. give him a couple more days and he'll level out. then eat you out of your paycheck.


----------



## Filphfio (Jul 28, 2008)

*Gonzo*

Gonzo is growing fairly rapidly, the first couple days he would go into hide when I would pick him up, then he would run like crazy and try to get out of the cage. Once hes in his feed tank he eats a lot. He eats about 40 or so crickets a day that i dust with Flukers calcium powder. I switched him to ground turkey and eggs this weekend, I also added crickets he seems to go for the turkey more. After hes done sometimes he doesn't mind me picking him up. I try to put my arm in the tank for at least 20 minn several times a day. He climbed on me once since then. I think hes doing well.


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 28, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> I got mine to eat a little boiled egg but over all he is kind of worrying me. He hasnt eaten near as much as any of yours.I mean he worries me about the food. He also seems alot more skiddish than yours letting you hold them in the pictures.



Thats perfectly normal he just needs time to acclimate.


----------



## Keith_w (Jul 28, 2008)

are those the baby extremes or are they regualr b/w?


----------



## dave (Aug 1, 2008)

Mongo is growing fast. hes 14" and his body and tail are gettin thick. He eats well. Hes eatin turkey everyday, plus pinlies on the weekends. He just ate his first soft boiled egg, about half. Im gonna put a feeding on youtube this weekend. Thanks again bobby.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Aug 1, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> I got mine to eat a little boiled egg but over all he is kind of worrying me. He hasnt eaten near as much as any of yours.I mean he worries me about the food. He also seems alot more skiddish than yours letting you hold them in the pictures.



Yeah. My normal B&W is being the same way. The first day he let me hold him some, but for the past couple days, when i try to pick him up he runs away. He lets me pet him, though. The first day he ate a lot of turkey and some mealworms, but the past couple days he's only eaten, like, a bite. Probably just adjusting. For a lizard that's only a couple weeks old, i'm glad he'll at least let me pet him.


----------



## TommyK (Feb 16, 2011)

My new tegu was really nice and very curious the first day, but she hasn't come out of her burrow for three days now! I haven't been able to feed her because she hasn't come out. I tried luring her out with some food, but it didn't work. The impression I get from others is that I should give her time. Agreed? Anyone know if they typically come out of the burrow (even if not completely comfortable with their new surroundings) when they are hungry?


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 16, 2011)

It's all about time with these guys...with EVERYTHING. It's all worth it though--just remember that if and when things get difficult: it's all worth it.


----------

